# Case e giardini



## banshee (18 Aprile 2016)

come si diceva ieri con Mary, se vi va di condividere consigli e opinioni sul giardinaggio siamo qui a leggere molto volentieri.

io ho appena iniziato la mia avventura piantesca  ho il pollice un po' più nero che verde ma mi sto impegnando. ho il giardino pavimentato (vivo dentro la città) e quindi ho tutte piante in vaso, anche alberi.

per ora stanno nascendo tante fragoline, ma mi sa che se le mangeranno prima le lumache di me :rotfl: poi ho melo, pero e pruno... pomodori, erbe aromatiche, un limone..

di fiori ho messo: ortensie, azalee, gerbere, gerani e bocche di leone..


----------



## spleen (18 Aprile 2016)

E orti, no?


----------



## sienne (18 Aprile 2016)

Ciao

io ci ho rinunciato anni fa, a tentare di tenere in pugno il mio giardino. Troppo grande. È lui che tiene in pugno me. Però è una meraviglia osservare il cambiamento della fioritura delle tipiche piante e fiori del Jura-Pre-Alpine durante le varie stagioni ... Almeno questo. 


sienne


----------



## ivanl (18 Aprile 2016)

Io ho casa in campagna, in cui ho piantato un perfetto prato finto. 'na bomba, niente rotture di palle a tagliare concimare etc. Fiori in vaso che pianta la moglie, irrigazione automatica e tanti saluti. L'unica seccatura periodica e' il taglio siepe che cerco di far coincidere con le visite di mio padre o mio suocero


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> come si diceva ieri con Mary, se vi va di condividere consigli e opinioni sul giardinaggio siamo qui a leggere molto volentieri.
> 
> io ho appena iniziato la mia avventura piantesca  ho il pollice un po' più nero che verde ma mi sto impegnando. ho il giardino Jpavimentato (vivo dentro la città) e quindi ho tutte piante in vaso, anche alberi.
> 
> ...


Uhuuuu si mi interessa... Solo che scrivo con calma oggi pomeriggio  brava ban, ottima idea


----------



## Brunetta (18 Aprile 2016)

Ho messo rose sul terrazzo.
Sapete come si fa a trovare le coccinelle?


----------



## banshee (18 Aprile 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> E orti, no?


eh magari! cioè se ne volete parlare mi interessa molto... io vivo dentro la città, quindi ho un terrazzo pavimentato al piano terra. molto grande, calcola d'estate mettiamo la piscina  però non è indicatissimo per coltivare.. al massimo pomodori e fragole...



ivanl ha detto:


> Io ho casa in campagna, in cui ho piantato un perfetto prato finto. 'na bomba, niente rotture di palle a tagliare concimare etc. Fiori in vaso che pianta la moglie, irrigazione automatica e tanti saluti. L'unica seccatura periodica e' il taglio siepe che cerco di far coincidere con le visite di mio padre o mio suocero


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: te amo calcola, hai vinto!



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> io ci ho rinunciato anni fa, a tentare di tenere in pugno il mio giardino. Troppo grande. È lui che tiene in pugno me. Però è una meraviglia osservare il cambiamento della fioritura delle tipiche piante e fiori del Jura-Pre-Alpine durante le varie stagioni ... Almeno questo.
> 
> ...


immagino... mio padre continua a lottare con il giardino in montagna..troppo grande e troppo ribelle...sta vincendo il giardino. 



Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho messo rose sul terrazzo.
> Sapete come si fa a trovare le coccinelle?


no! a me arrivano da sole, ce le ho sulle begonie  poi sono piena di lumache......che mi si mangiano le fragole.


----------



## banshee (18 Aprile 2016)

guardate il mio orgoglio, la mia regina....:inlove:


----------



## banshee (18 Aprile 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Uhuuuu si mi interessa... Solo che scrivo con calma oggi pomeriggio  brava ban, ottima idea


grazie Fiammy.. io cerco consigli per far fiorire il gelsomino...


----------



## ivanl (18 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: te amo calcola, hai vinto!


la campagna e' bellissima, per la tranquillita', ma io odio fare i lavori. Ore devo solo trovare un deterrente per i gatti del vicino che  mi scavano i vasi. prima di farli fuori, intendo.


----------



## sienne (18 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> immagino... mio padre continua a lottare con il giardino in montagna..troppo grande e troppo ribelle...sta vincendo il giardino.



Ciao

caspita, l'hai proprio detto: RIBELLE! :rotfl:

È impressionante con che forza e velocità cresce tutto. Mi prende tutto il tempo che ho per non far nascere una foresta, senza scherzi. Mi duole troppo il cuore, far venire una macchina che mi tiri fuori tutto. Perché il selvatico ha anche tante bellezze da mostrare ... 


sienne


----------



## banshee (18 Aprile 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> la campagna e' bellissima, per la tranquillita', ma io odio fare i lavori. Ore devo solo trovare un deterrente per i gatti del vicino che  mi scavano i vasi. prima di farli fuori, intendo.


ooooh  non toccare i micetti! 

prendine uno tu che ti scaccia gli altri :singleeye::rotfl:


----------



## ivanl (18 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ooooh  non toccare i micetti!
> 
> prendine uno tu che ti scaccia gli altri :singleeye::rotfl:


questa settimana provo un'ultima manovra deterrente, recinto i vasi piu' gettonati. Se non funziona, adieu!


----------



## banshee (18 Aprile 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> questa settimana provo un'ultima manovra deterrente, recinto i vasi piu' gettonati. Se non funziona, adieu!


 ex marito ma nooooo! ma poveri gattini :carneval:

comunque siete tutti uguali. il boss sta combattendo la sua personale guerra coi gatti che vengono a fare pupù nei vasi :carneval: io rimango neutrale, anche se in cuor mio tifo per i micetti.

basta che non mi scatafrasciano l'ortensia. che lì mi incazzo


----------



## banshee (18 Aprile 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> caspita, l'hai proprio detto: RIBELLE! :rotfl:
> 
> ...


su in montagna, uguale... prende il sopravvento la natura.. non c'è niente da fare.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> grazie Fiammy.. io cerco consigli per far fiorire il gelsomino...



il mio è fiorito e oggi ne pianto un altro, in vaso sospeso sul terrazzo.
il problema è che non è molto folto, quindi accetto consigli su come potarlo.
poi pianto lavanda, adoro


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> guardate il mio orgoglio, la mia regina....:inlove:
> 
> View attachment 11517


:inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove:

stupenda

quanto mi piacerebbe pure l'ortensia, ma ho il terrazzo completamente al sole per tutto il giorno


----------



## banshee (18 Aprile 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> :inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove:
> 
> stupenda
> 
> quanto mi piacerebbe pure l'ortensia, ma ho il terrazzo completamente al sole per tutto il giorno


è favolosa :inlove:
ne ho presa anche un'altra ancora non fiorita, rossa... speriamo fiorisca 

essì loro mezza ombra per forza... io l'ho messa al "lusco e brusco", avrebbe detto mia nonna


----------



## Ross (18 Aprile 2016)

Cavoli, ma quanti bei pollici verdi!

Io in terrazza ho un pò di tutto. Compresa una temibile lavanda dentata che si è magnata nel giro di un anno le altre due lavandine (stoechas e latifolia) che le avevo messo accanto. 

Il mio orgoglio rimane la peonia. Lei è proprio meravigliosa, presa piccina piccina, sta crescendo ogni anno più bella.


----------



## sienne (18 Aprile 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> la campagna e' bellissima, per la tranquillita', ma io odio fare i lavori. Ore devo solo trovare un deterrente per i gatti del vicino che  mi scavano i vasi. prima di farli fuori, intendo.



Ciao

contro i gatti, non puoi fare tanto. 
Massimo mettere delle pietre decorative nei vasi, così che non possono più scavare. 


sienne


----------



## banshee (18 Aprile 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> il mio è fiorito e oggi ne pianto un altro, in vaso sospeso sul terrazzo.
> il problema è che non è molto folto, quindi accetto consigli su come potarlo.
> poi pianto lavanda, adoro


io invece devo piantare rampicanti per la parete di confine... si accettano suggerimenti... pensavo al bouganville perchè è a sud e completamente al sole. altrimenti il glicine..


----------



## ivanl (18 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> io invece devo piantare rampicanti per la parete di confine... si accettano suggerimenti... pensavo al bouganville perchè è a sud e completamente al sole. altrimenti il glicine..


occhio che entrambi hanno radici che tirano su pavimenti, asfalto etc etc...


----------



## banshee (18 Aprile 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> occhio che entrambi hanno radici che tirano su pavimenti, asfalto etc etc...


li metto in vaso.... vasoni grandi.... mica posso piantare, ho il pavimentato...

no? è una cavolata? ma allora che rampicanti posso mettere?


----------



## ivanl (18 Aprile 2016)

boh, non so se in vaso ci stanno...dovresti chiedere a qualcuno che ha piante vere a casa


----------



## Ross (18 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> li metto in vaso.... vasoni grandi.... mica posso piantare, ho il pavimentato...
> 
> no? è una cavolata? ma allora che rampicanti posso mettere?


In vaso campano benissimo entrambe. Crescono e tanto...

Pur avendo tutte e due le piante, confesso che la bouganville mi ha un pò rotto gli zebedei.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> li metto in vaso.... vasoni grandi.... mica posso piantare, ho il pavimentato...
> 
> no? è una cavolata? ma allora che rampicanti posso mettere?



se riesci ad avere un vaso abbastanza profondo il caprifoglio è bellissimo, ma deve piacere il profumo
anche la clematide


----------



## banshee (18 Aprile 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> se riesci ad avere un vaso abbastanza profondo il caprifoglio è bellissimo, ma deve piacere il profumo
> anche la clematide


vabbè adoro!  favoloso! 

ma richiede di esposizioni particolari?


----------



## banshee (18 Aprile 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> In vaso campano benissimo entrambe. Crescono e tanto...
> 
> Pur avendo tutte e due le piante, confesso che la bouganville mi ha un pò rotto gli zebedei.


perchè??


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> vabbè adoro!  favoloso!
> 
> ma richiede di esposizioni particolari?


esposizione diretta per almeno qualche ora al giorno altrimenti rischia di non fare fiori.
ce ne sono anche di più semplici, quella di mia mamma ha fiori grandi e viola


----------



## banshee (18 Aprile 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> esposizione diretta per almeno qualche ora al giorno altrimenti rischia di non fare fiori.
> ce ne sono anche di più semplici, quella di mia mamma ha fiori grandi e viola


è bellissima! dunque io devo coprire un muro reticolato alto 1,80 quindi non troppo...cioè non deve salire fino su su e poi mi piacerebbe coprire in larghezza...che dici? indicata? 

che grande idea questo treddì :carneval:


----------



## Ross (18 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> perchè??


Perché è una pianta che puoi disciplinare poco...quando perde le foglie fa una cagnara...ha le spine...ma soprattutto perché la vedo in ogni dove.

La mia la sopporto poco. Porella...

Il glicine ha un altro portamento, anche tutta verde senza fiori è incantevole. Vista mai sommergere qualche palazzo storico? È una meraviglia.

Sto studiando le clematis, come rampicanti. Ne ho piantate due settimana scorsa. Molto belli i fiori (però ho sbagliato e non ho preso la variante sempreverde).


----------



## Nocciola (18 Aprile 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> Io ho casa in campagna, in cui ho piantato un perfetto prato finto. 'na bomba, niente rotture di palle a tagliare concimare etc. Fiori in vaso che pianta la moglie, irrigazione automatica e tanti saluti. L'unica seccatura periodica e' il taglio siepe che cerco di far coincidere con le visite di mio padre o mio suocero


come ti capisco 
Ho un giardino che non guardo se non per prepare la tavola quando faccio le grigliate con gli amici
Non ho idea di che piante ci siano
Adoro i fiori recisi da tenere in casa
Per il resto le piante le vorrei finte e possibilmente da non spolverare
Ho fatto una festa quando mio marito ha deciso di non comprare più (io non lo avrei mai fatto) i gerani da mettere sul balcone


----------



## banshee (18 Aprile 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Perché è una pianta che puoi disciplinare poco...quando perde le foglie fa una cagnara...ha le spine...ma soprattutto perché la vedo in ogni dove.
> 
> La mia la sopporto poco. Porella...
> 
> ...



io infatti preferirei il glicine ma il boss dice che va in giù  cioè dice... i fiori stanno in giù serve un muro alto, noi abbiamo un muretto..

guarda c'è un glicine su un portone meraviglioso dietro l'ufficio mio, ti posto la foto


----------



## banshee (18 Aprile 2016)

@Ross


----------



## perplesso (18 Aprile 2016)

Dunque nel giardino ho:

3 olivi, 2 limoni, camelie,rose gialle-rosse-rosa,amarillys,orchidee,ortensie (3) più altra roba che manco so bene cosa sia.

Poi provo a postare qualche foto.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Aprile 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> Dunque nel giardino ho:
> 
> 3 olivi, 2 limoni, camelie,rose gialle-rosse-rosa,amarillys,orchidee,ortensie (3) più altra roba che manco so bene cosa sia.
> 
> Poi provo a postare qualche foto.


Buoni i limoni 
Ma visto che sei ligure non hai anche le piante di arancini (quelli piccoli che si mangiano con la buccia)? io li adoro


----------



## banshee (18 Aprile 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> Dunque nel giardino ho:
> 
> 3 olivi, 2 limoni, camelie,rose gialle-rosse-rosa,amarillys,orchidee,ortensie (3) più altra roba che manco so bene cosa sia.
> 
> Poi provo a postare qualche foto.


le orchidee? piantate? mazza, sono molto delicate. io non le ho prese, come primi esperimenti ho iniziato coi gerani e piante più resistenti..


----------



## Nicka (18 Aprile 2016)

Io sono ragazza di città, mai avuto a che fare con fiori e giardini.
Ora però mi tocca, ho una magnolia che è alta circa 6 metri...e il giardino è un pavimento di "piscialetto".
In più un gazebo con una cascata di gelsomino. 
Quando avrò capito come fare farò un orticello. Posto ce n'è.


----------



## Ross (18 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> @Ross
> .


Che meraviglia ban! E poi quanto profuma il glicine? :inlove:

Certo può diventare immenso...ma ci mette decenni.


----------



## banshee (18 Aprile 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io sono ragazza di città, mai avuto a che fare con fiori e giardini.
> Ora però mi tocca, ho una magnolia che è alta circa 6 metri...e il giardino è un pavimento di "piscialetto".
> In più un gazebo con una cascata di gelsomino.
> Quando avrò capito come fare farò un orticello. Posto ce n'è.


io idem.. sto muovendo ora i primi passi (storti)...

ma tu hai dei meravigliosi micetti in compenso :carneval: per la giuoia del tuo uomo :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (18 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> io idem.. sto muovendo ora i primi passi (storti)...
> 
> ma tu hai dei meravigliosi micetti in compenso :carneval: per la giuoia del tuo uomo :rotfl::rotfl:


Siamo a quota 4...
Ma poi vedi quando ci metto la bestia cattiva che fine fanno i gatti...


----------



## perplesso (18 Aprile 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Buoni i limoni


ci viene fuori un ottimo limoncello.



banshee ha detto:


> le orchidee? piantate? mazza, sono molto delicate. io non le ho prese, come primi esperimenti ho iniziato coi gerani e piante più resistenti..


le ho in vaso, fanno tutto da sole, in pratica, io tolgo solo le foglie secche.

più che altro bisogna sempre valutare la combinazione luce-acqua-terra.

non tutte le piante hanno bisogno della stessa quantità di esposizione diretta e non vanno tutte bagnate allo stesso modo.    e soprattutto bisogna sapere quanto fa umido da te, per capire cosa è meglio mettere


----------



## banshee (18 Aprile 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Siamo a quota 4...
> Ma poi vedi quando ci metto la bestia cattiva che fine fanno i gatti...


porellini stellini


----------



## perplesso (18 Aprile 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Buoni i limoni
> Ma visto che sei ligure non hai anche le piante di arancini (quelli piccoli che si mangiano con la pelle?), io li adoro


premesso che a breve arriverà l'autobotte per seppellire sotto 6 metri cubi di cemento la tua scarpiera 

sì ci sono anche gli arancini ed il rosmarino.    avrei anche i vasi per il basilico, ma poi per seguire tutto dovrei sdoppiarmi.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Aprile 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> *premesso che a breve arriverà l'autobotte per seppellire sotto 6 metri cubi di cemento la tua scarpiera *
> 
> sì ci sono anche gli arancini ed il rosmarino.    avrei anche i vasi per il basilico, ma poi per seguire tutto dovrei sdoppiarmi.


Non capisco:sonar::sonar::sonar::sonar::sonar::sonar:


----------



## perplesso (18 Aprile 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non capisco:sonar::sonar::sonar::sonar::sonar::sonar:


sì sì certo


----------



## banshee (18 Aprile 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> ci viene fuori un ottimo limoncello.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


le orchidee? ma davvero? io sapevo fossero difficilissime da tenere. 

la mia ignoranza non ha confini.


----------



## Nicka (18 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> porellini stellini


Porellini noi!!!


----------



## perplesso (18 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> le orchidee? ma davvero? io sapevo fossero difficilissime da tenere.
> 
> la mia ignoranza non ha confini.


sono prossime a fiorire, come l'amarillys.    le camelie sono in fiore da 1 mese ormai.

ed anche le rose.     

se cerchi dei rampicanti, il kiwi non t'ispira?


----------



## banshee (18 Aprile 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Porellini noi!!!


ma sono bellissimi dai  poi oh prima gli dai il lattuccio (di nascosto dall'omo) poi ti lamenti che tornano :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (18 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ma sono bellissimi dai  poi oh prima gli dai il lattuccio (di nascosto dall'omo) poi ti lamenti che tornano :rotfl::rotfl:


Ma mi guardavano dalla porta...ste faccette nere!!!


----------



## banshee (18 Aprile 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> sono prossime a fiorire, come l'amarillys.    le camelie sono in fiore da 1 mese ormai.
> 
> ed anche le rose.
> 
> se cerchi dei rampicanti, il kiwi non t'ispira?


pensavo al glicine perchè fa dei bei fiori profumati..il kiwi? è un rampicante? ma si può mettere in vaso?


----------



## perplesso (18 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> pensavo al glicine perchè fa dei bei fiori profumati..il kiwi? è un rampicante? ma si può mettere in vaso?


sì a tutte le domande


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> pensavo al glicine perchè fa dei bei fiori profumati..il kiwi? è un rampicante? ma si può mettere in vaso?



Occhio ai fiori profumati troppo vicino a casa che attirano vespe e calabroni. La passiflora é molto decorativa e ha bisogno di poca manutenzione. Per i kiwi se vuoi frutti ti serve una pianta maschio e almeno una femmina


----------



## banshee (18 Aprile 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Occhio ai fiori profumati troppo vicino a casa che attirano vespe e calabroni. La passiflora é molto decorativa e ha bisogno di poca manutenzione. Per i kiwi se vuoi frutti ti serve una pianta maschio e almeno una femmina


No no niente cose difficili per ora  
Passiflora...mi documento


----------



## banshee (18 Aprile 2016)

Mi si sta spiumettando l'azalea!! Sono veramente un pollice nero


----------



## MariLea (18 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> per ora stanno nascendo tante fragoline, ma mi sa che se le mangeranno prima le lumache di me :rotfl: poi ho melo, pero e pruno... pomodori, erbe aromatiche, un limone..


Per le lumache: la sera metti sulla terra una ciotolina bassa con della birra, funziona.
Ne sono ghiotte, l'odore le attira, escono dalla terra... e la mattina le trovi nella ciotolina.
Ripetere dopo qualche giorno.


----------



## Caciottina (18 Aprile 2016)

sale sulle lumache e vedi come friggono le bastarde


----------



## banshee (18 Aprile 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> sale sulle lumache e vedi come friggono le bastarde


:rotfl: :rotfl: eh ma a vederle...trovo solo i danni [emoji35]


----------



## banshee (18 Aprile 2016)

MaiLea ha detto:


> Per le lumache: la sera metti sulla terra una ciotolina bassa con della birra, funziona.
> Ne sono ghiotte, l'odore le attira, escono dalla terra... e la mattina le trovi nella ciotolina.
> Ripetere dopo qualche giorno.


Grazie! Ci provo stasera! :up:


----------



## Caciottina (18 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> :rotfl: :rotfl: eh ma a vederle...trovo solo i danni [emoji35]


fanno un po schifo in effetti ma sono fichissime quando le bruci....
ooops


----------



## banshee (18 Aprile 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> fanno un po schifo in effetti ma sono fichissime quando le bruci....
> ooops


Tranquilla  le detesto! E detesto pure le mantidi (ho letto di là) e pure le falene..le odio


----------



## Caciottina (18 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> Tranquilla  le detesto! E detesto pure le mantidi (ho letto di là) e pure le falene..le odio


mmm si anche le falene ora che mi ci fai pensare...cosa mi dici dei ragni?


----------



## bettypage (18 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> pensavo al glicine perchè fa dei bei fiori profumati..il kiwi? è un rampicante? ma si può mettere in vaso?


Glicine infestante da paura e api garantite:up:


----------



## MariLea (18 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> :rotfl: :rotfl: eh ma a vederle...trovo solo i danni [emoji35]


Ma se trovi solo i danni, cioè buchi sulle foglie, potrebbero non essere lumache, ma bruchi e per trovare soluzione devi prima individuare il tipo di bruco...


----------



## banshee (18 Aprile 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> mmm si anche le falene ora che mi ci fai pensare...cosa mi dici dei ragni?


Il ragno porta guadagno diceva mia nonna :rotfl: mi danno meno fastidio...! Le falene le detesto, sono pelose, sbattono come isteriche sulle luci


----------



## banshee (18 Aprile 2016)

MaiLea ha detto:


> Ma se trovi solo i danni, cioè buchi sulle foglie, potrebbero non essere lumache, ma bruchi e per trovare soluzione devi prima individuare il tipo di bruco...


....bruchi? E da dove mi potrebbero venire? Dalle farfalle? Non ho terra ho pavimento ...


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> grazie Fiammy.. io cerco consigli per far fiorire il gelsomino...


Io ho diverse piante di gelsomino, la più ricche di fiori sono quelle che stanno a mezz'ombra in una parte del giardino dove anche in estate il sole picchia solo,fino a mezzogiorno poi gradatamente arriva l'ombra 
quelle che sono esposte più al sole sono meno rigogliose


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Aprile 2016)

Per ora ho queste fioriture


----------



## banshee (18 Aprile 2016)

Fiammetta!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] che meraviglia!!
Il cespuglio di fiori gialli cos è??
Comunque il mio gelsomino sta al sole dalle 12 alle 16 esposto a sud...


----------



## Mary The Philips (18 Aprile 2016)

Eh, ma allora ditelo! Mi parete tutti espertissimi, io non so 'gnente. Faccio qualcosa, ma lascio molto fare al marito che è più (non ci vuole molto) bravo. Dunque avrò bisogno di consigli.

Angolo orto per la serie colto e magnato; piccadilly e pachini. I secondi, le piantine più piccole, stentano un po', speriamo bene.

Foto tolta.

Ho piantato quest'orchidea che ho sempre avuto in vaso (fiori bellissimi) in terra e mi pare non stia bene in salute . Mi hanno detto che è da esterno e io ho eseguito, ma qualcosa devo aver sbagliato 

Foto tolta.


Ho qualche angolo carino nel giardino, molto particolare, ma il balengo del marito li ha pure mandati alla sua bella (non dimentico mai su che forum sono, porca miseria) e dunque non mi pare il caso di sputtanarmi troppo. Uff.


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> Fiammetta!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] che meraviglia!!
> Il cespuglio di fiori gialli cos è??
> Comunque il mio gelsomino sta al sole dalle 12 alle 16 esposto a sud...


Il cespuglio giallo è una Rossellina selvatica che fiorisce in primavera soprattutto, vicino ci sarebbe il gelsomino che ancora deve fiorire 
quanto sarà tempo posto la lavanda e la camomilla che sono vicine nel giardino e formano un contrasto di colori molto bello 
I complimenti andrebbero  a chi mi ha venduto la casa,a parte le piante in vaso, tutte le altre le ho trovate


----------



## MariLea (20 Aprile 2016)

*Fiammetta*

Complimenti a te per il pollice verde, :up:   
 ed a chi ti ha venduto la casa, perché progettare i giardini non è semplice


----------



## MariLea (20 Aprile 2016)

*Ban*

Le hai trovate poi le lumache nella ciotolina di birra?
Se no, allora trattasi di bruchi.


----------



## banshee (21 Aprile 2016)

MaiLea ha detto:


> Le hai trovate poi le lumache nella ciotolina di birra?
> Se no, allora trattasi di bruchi.


ciao cara...l'ho messa l'altra sera, ieri nulla.....stamattina non ho visto, controllo stasera..ma la devo cambiare la birra?  continuo ad avere il basilico con i buchini....


----------



## MariLea (21 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ciao cara...l'ho messa l'altra sera, ieri nulla.....stamattina non ho visto, controllo stasera..ma la devo cambiare la birra?  continuo ad avere il basilico con i buchini....


La birra deve essere fresca (l'odore le deve attirare)  la ciotolina bassa o interrata (devono arrivarci dentro)
Comunque, se ci fossero state lumache nella terra, le avresti trovate dentro la ciotolina la mattina seguente, non dopo giorni.


----------



## banshee (21 Aprile 2016)

MaiLea ha detto:


> La birra deve essere fresca (l'odore le deve attirare)  la ciotolina bassa o interrata (devono arrivarci dentro)
> Comunque, se ci fossero state lumache nella terra, le avresti trovate dentro la ciotolina la mattina seguente, non dopo giorni.


allora l'ho messa male..io ho il pavimento e i vasi, ho messo la ciotolina in mezzo ai vasi del basilico e delle fragole.. quindi comunque devono uscire dal vaso (se ci sono) strisciare e arrampicarsi sulla ciotola. stasera interro una ciotolina nel basilico e riprovo...


----------



## MariLea (21 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> allora l'ho messa male..io ho il pavimento e i vasi, ho messo la ciotolina in mezzo ai vasi del basilico e delle fragole.. quindi comunque devono uscire dal vaso (se ci sono) strisciare e arrampicarsi sulla ciotola. stasera interro una ciotolina nel basilico e riprovo...


anche un bicchierino di plastica da caffè, se hai difficoltà ad interrarlo in un vaso piccolo, taglia i bordi, bastano due o tre dita di birra.


----------



## spleen (22 Aprile 2016)

Ho ereditato l'orto di mio papà, hanno appena preso dimora:

Pomodori cuor di bue
pomodori ciliegini
fagiolini
aglio
cipolle rosse
cipolle bianche 
cipollotti
patate 
zucchine gialle
zucchine verdi
melanzane
prezzemolo 
sedano 
cetrioli
coste d'argento

Le aromatiche:
salvia 
rosmarino
erba cipollina
origano
timo
maggiorana

ho trovato anche lo spazio per una piantina di rovo da more, e attorno c'è un fico, un melograno, un melo nano, un pero e un caco.

Basta così, quest'anno l'uso della vanga mi ha sfiancato.


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Aprile 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Ho ereditato l'orto di mio papà, hanno appena preso dimora:
> 
> Pomodori cuor di bue
> pomodori ciliegini
> ...


Vengo a trovarti 
pomodori anche io cuore di bue liguri, pachino, datterini, scamone e peperone da insalata 
piante da frutto : pesco, albicocco, melo, pruno


----------



## spleen (22 Aprile 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Vengo a trovarti
> pomodori anche io cuore di bue liguri, pachino, datterini, scamone e peperone da insalata
> piante da frutto : pesco, albicocco, melo, pruno


Quest' anno sono riuscito ad ottenere da una persona anche una piantina di prugnette "ramassin" speriamo attecchiscano bene.... Quelle che mi aveva regalato in assaggio l'anno scorso erano favolose.


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Aprile 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Quest' anno sono riuscito ad ottenere da una persona anche una piantina di prugnette "ramassin" speriamo attecchiscano bene.... Quelle che mi aveva regalato in assaggio l'anno scorso erano favolose.


Io due anni fa ho provato a coltivare melanzane e zucchine
le zucchine venivano su bene, le melanzane insomma


----------



## spleen (22 Aprile 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io due anni fa ho provato a coltivare melanzane e zucchine
> le zucchine venivano su bene, le melanzane insomma


La melanzana fatica anche da me.
Quello che invece riesce meglio sono i fagiolini. L'anno scorso con una bustina da 1 euro ne abbiamo prodotti circa 20 chili, praticamente avevo tutto il vicinato e gli amici che mangiavano dei miei fagiolini.....


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Aprile 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> La melanzana fatica anche da me.
> Quello che invece riesce meglio sono i fagiolini. L'anno scorso con una bustina da 1 euro ne abbiamo prodotti circa 20 chili, praticamente avevo tutto il vicinato e gli amici che mangiavano dei miei fagiolini.....


I fagiolini vogliono molta acqua? 
Un anno tentai con i piselli li avevo seminati troppo vicini uno dall'atro, venne fuori un groviglio :rotfl:


----------



## spleen (22 Aprile 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> I fagiolini vogliono molta acqua?
> Un anno tentai con i piselli li avevo seminati troppo vicini uno dall'atro, venne fuori un groviglio :rotfl:


No, non molta, però i terreni qui sono piuttosto umidi del loro.....
I piselli da me verrebbero benissimo ma il problema è che maturano quasi tutti insieme ed è un lavoraccio sbacellarli.....
io per ora ho rinunciato.
Per seminare mi sono fatto un bastone appuntito con il quale fare i buchetti per i semi a distanza giusta....


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Aprile 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> No, non molta, però i terreni qui sono piuttosto umidi del loro.....
> I piselli da me verrebbero benissimo ma il problema è che maturano quasi tutti insieme ed è un lavoraccio sbacellarli.....
> io per ora ho rinunciato.
> Per seminare mi sono fatto un bastone appuntito con il quale fare i buchetti per i semi a distanza giusta....


Anche l'insalata viene bene, vorrei tentare con la rucola


----------



## banshee (22 Aprile 2016)

@mailea: ho trovato due lumachine! Le ho portate nel giardino condominiale :rotfl:

Consiglio, la mia azalea sta perdendo i fiori, è normale?


----------



## MariLea (22 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> @mailea: ho trovato due lumachine! Le ho portate nel giardino condominiale :rotfl:
> 
> Consiglio, la mia azalea sta perdendo i fiori, è normale?


Bene! 
Le azalee sono un po' difficili da coltivare, vengono dalle serre e subiscono lo choc...
devono stare in zona ombreggiata perché amano le temperature medie e non sopportano i raggi diretti del sole.
Quando i fiori appassiscono taglia il ramo appena sotto l’attaccatura del fiore con un taglio obliquo.
Ama l'umidità, nebulizzale spesso con lo spruzzino, anche la terra ovviamente.
Metti il concime liquido ogni 10/15 giorni


----------



## spleen (23 Aprile 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Anche l'insalata viene bene, vorrei tentare con la rucola


Ho piantato anche quella, (la rucola) non più di un metro quadro, cresce benissimo, basta innaffiarla regolarmente ed è bio al 100%. Ho sentito che quella che si compra contiene ogni sorta di schifezze.
Ah, comunque dimenticavo, nel mio orto nè concimi chimici nè tantomeno chimica.


----------



## banshee (23 Aprile 2016)

MaiLea ha detto:


> Bene!
> Le azalee sono un po' difficili da coltivare, vengono dalle serre e subiscono lo choc...
> devono stare in zona ombreggiata perché amano le temperature medie e non sopportano i raggi diretti del sole.
> Quando i fiori appassiscono taglia il ramo appena sotto l’attaccatura del fiore con un taglio obliquo.
> ...


La mia è all'ombra perché qui ho il sole diretto dalle 11 alle 16 e mi hanno detto di non esporla che è il sole "cattivo"...annaffiata e concimata col concime per acidofile ma...sta perdendo i fiori.. Non sono secchi, si staccano proprio...
Dopo posto foto..
Stanotte ha diluviato, stamane ho trovato l'ortensia con i rami tutti giù


----------



## MariLea (23 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> La mia è all'ombra perché qui ho il sole diretto dalle 11 alle 16 e mi hanno detto di non esporla che è il sole "cattivo"...annaffiata e concimata col concime per acidofile ma...sta perdendo i fiori.. Non sono secchi, si staccano proprio...
> Dopo posto foto..
> Stanotte ha diluviato, stamane ho trovato l'ortensia con i rami tutti giù


Le tue cure sono perfette, allora potrebbe essere troppa l'acqua, prova a diminuirne la quantità (amano la terra umida, ma non perennemente bagnata) e soprattutto niente ristagni nel sottovaso.
L'ortensia, una volta asciugata,  si riprenderà da sola...


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> La mia è all'ombra perché qui ho il sole diretto dalle 11 alle 16 e mi hanno detto di non esporla che è il sole "cattivo"...annaffiata e concimata col concime per acidofile ma...sta perdendo i fiori.. Non sono secchi, si staccano proprio...
> Dopo posto foto..
> Stanotte ha diluviato, stamane ho trovato l'ortensia con i rami tutti giù


Troppa acqua, considera che le mie piante sono in una parte del giardino riparato da una tettoia parziale che le ripara  quando piove stile alluvione 
cosi riescono a mantenersi bene, le mie hanno oramai  12 anni.


----------

